# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Breezair Evaporative Cooler Problem

## Pezz

Hi All. I have a Breezair evaporative cooler which has recently started tripping the circuit breaker on the switchboard after its been running for about 3 - 4 hours. If i reset the circuit breaker the unit will then tend to run for another 3 - 4 hours before doing the same again. Ive checked it with a power meter and its only drawing about 1450w on maximum (its a 1500w motor) Anyone come across this before, or any ideas what to look at first? 
Neil..

----------


## Gooner

Is there anything else on that circuit? What's the circuit breaker rated to?

----------


## Pezz

The breaker is rated at 20A. There's a few other gpo's on that same circuit, but no way the total would be getting anywhere near 20A. 
Neil..

----------


## China

The motor could be overheating how long since it was last serviced,

----------


## trebor

Sounds like a motor fault take look at the fan motor and just see how freely it turns with the unit isolated, you would have to get up on the roof and take the top of.  When I lived in perth I had a house with evaporative unit and spent a bit of time fixing it nothing to them 
Good luck. :Annoyed:

----------

